# Concept Artists Needed



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Yo folks, 

I'm in need of concept artists for a science fiction project I'm working on and was wondering if there were any heretics out there that would like to lend their hand. 

The only payment there would be at the moment would be rep and appreciation. But hopefully there may be chance for some paid work in the future.

If you're interested, pop me a PM. 

Thanks


----------

